# RX 580 not hashing and decreased hashrate for RVN



## rj9596 (Mar 25, 2021)

Disclaimer: Yes I am noob. Brand new to mining. Running six 580s hashing at about 28mh/s. I have completed all bios flashing and patching for the cards and MB bios settings (I think). Tinkering with the clocks on MSI don't seem to have any effect. 

My problem is when I am mining ETH, I consistently have a card that is not hashing. It is recognized by GPU-Z and Windows. I can't find anywhere that tells me it should not be running. This happens when mining ETH.

When mining RVN, all cards operate every time but waaaayyy slower. Never getting above 10 mh/s. Is it standard for cards to run slow like this for RVN?

I have tried several different miners and pools, and it is always the same exact result. Some dude I kind of trust said to try and back up and reformat the hard drive. 

Any experts here have a suggestion what should be done to correct this? Google hasn't really answered my question and this is kind of my last resort. I guess I could hire a computer fixer person to come take a look, but I want to fix it myself. Thanks you guys.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Mar 25, 2021)

Different algorithm, different hashrate.
It's like asking why a person can do addition real quick but it takes them a hour to solve differential equations. They are not the same thing.
Either way, a properly setup RX580 should be somewhere along the line of 14MH/s for RVN.

As for the one card, have you tired swapping places? reseat? double check connections etc. Just to make sure the issue is with the card and not something else. Even though RVN seems to work.


----------



## rj9596 (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah I have done that. Weird thing is all cards run on RVN. I just don't get it. Thank you.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Mar 25, 2021)

That is indeed a weird part, but surly whatever you use to run the card have to have a log you can view somewhere?


----------



## rj9596 (Mar 25, 2021)

Do you mean the AMD Radeon Software? I'm sorry I don't quite know what you mean by what I use to run the card.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Mar 25, 2021)

Your mining software or script of choice. I have not dealt with that since the early days so I have no idea what people use these days.


----------



## rj9596 (Mar 25, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> That is indeed a weird part, but surly whatever you use to run the card have to have a log you can view somewhere?


This is an error I get using nanopool. And it's a different card that's not working.


----------



## rj9596 (Mar 25, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> That is indeed a weird part, but surly whatever you use to run the card have to have a log you can view somewhere?


Then the damn miner restarts and it's a different card again.


----------



## atifsh (Mar 26, 2021)

ok here's two things you want to do..
1: flash original bios back
use phoenix miner and use the script like this (insert after your address)
-log 0 -tt 65 -fanmin 65 -cclock 1200 -cvddc 870 -mclock 2100 -mvddc 900 -mt 1 -rxboost 21

see what you get for eth now.

2: polaris bios editor open original bios and just copy strap from 1750 and paste in 2000 and save bios and flash back.
use hiveOS and use these settings.


----------



## rj9596 (Mar 29, 2021)

You guys are great. I was able to get my rig running at what I believe is max capacity with minimal power usage. Care to take a look and see if it can be improved at all? Or have I reached the limits. 

ASUS Z270
AMD RX 580 (x6)


----------



## atifsh (Mar 29, 2021)

rj9596 said:


> You guys are great. I was able to get my rig running at what I believe is max capacity with minimal power usage. Care to take a look and see if it can be improved at all? Or have I reached the limits.
> 
> ASUS Z270
> AMD RX 580 (x6)


if your not running  bios mod cards, try what I've posted above to see the max you can achieve running phoenix and all stock.


----------



## rj9596 (Mar 29, 2021)

atifsh said:


> if your not running  bios mod cards, try what I've posted above to see the max you can achieve running phoenix and all stock.


Ok I will. I will let this payout accumulate and then I'll make those changes and see what happens. Thanks


----------

